# Messi in estate ha rifiutato Real, Bayern e Chelsea



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2013)

Secondo il Mundo Deportivo Leo Messi ha rifiutato Real, Bayern e Chelsea sponsorizzate da Adidas (lo stesso sponsor di Messi). L'Adidas lo voleva in uno di queste 3 squadre arrivando a pagare metà della clausola rescissoria di 250 milioni, ma l'Argentino ha preferito restare con il Barcellona.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

Non ci credo onestamente.


----------



## O Animal (5 Novembre 2013)

Senza Iniesta e gli amici del Barca vale meno di 1/3 di quanto crediamo... Basti guardare il Messi nazionale argentino...


----------



## Snake (5 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Senza Iniesta e gli amici del Barca vale meno di 1/3 di quanto crediamo... Basti guardare il Messi nazionale argentino...



Guarda che se andava al Bayern faceva solo un favore a se stesso visto che attualmente e in prospettiva tra le due squadre non c'è il minimo paragone.


----------



## O Animal (5 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Guarda che se andava al Bayern faceva solo un favore a se stesso visto che attualmente e in prospettiva tra le due squadre non c'è il minimo paragone.



Sicuro ma anche Maradona se fosse andato al Milan nell'87 avrebbe vinto come nessun altro nella storia dello sport. Purtroppo il valore dei giocatori va valutato anche al di fuori degli all star team e lì il nostro amico Messi è ancora 0.


----------



## Jerry West (5 Novembre 2013)

L'adidas.. ha rifiutato tutti.. chi altro resta targato adidas?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Senza Iniesta e gli amici del Barca vale meno di 1/3 di quanto crediamo... Basti guardare il Messi nazionale argentino...



io come giocatore l'ho criticato fino alla semifinale 2011 di Champions...Messi cmq si è svegliato pure in Nazionale da inizio 2012...io ho paura che vince il Mondiale


----------



## juventino (5 Novembre 2013)

Si certo, come no. Notizia falsissima.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> L'adidas.. ha rifiutato tutti.. chi altro resta targato adidas?



ci pensavo pure io


----------



## rossovero (5 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sicuro ma anche Maradona se fosse andato al Milan nell'87 avrebbe vinto come nessun altro nella storia dello sport. Purtroppo il valore dei giocatori va valutato anche al di fuori degli all star team e lì il nostro amico Messi è ancora 0.



Quindi Giggs e Scholes, per citarne 2 che in Nazionale non hanno fatto un piffero e hanno fatto parte di uno squadrone come lo Utd., non valgono una cippa


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Quindi Giggs e Scholes, per citarne 2 che in Nazionale non hanno fatto un piffero e hanno fatto parte di uno squadrone come lo Utd., non valgono una cippa



esatto... come lo stesso weah...


----------



## O Animal (5 Novembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Quindi Giggs e Scholes, per citarne 2 che in Nazionale non hanno fatto un piffero e hanno fatto parte di uno squadrone come lo Utd., non valgono una cippa



Beh Giggs e Scholes hanno giocato anche in un Manchester non all star e hanno comunque fatto la loro parte ma non li citerei in questo esempio... Parlo dei primi 5/10 giocatori nella storia del calcio visto che sento spesso l'assurdità che Messi sia più forte dei vari Maradona, Pelé, Ronaldo, Van Basten, Cruijff...


----------



## rossovero (5 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh Giggs e Scholes hanno giocato anche in un Manchester non all star e hanno comunque fatto la loro parte ma non li citerei in questo esempio... Parlo dei primi 5/10 giocatori nella storia del calcio visto che sento spesso l'assurdità che Messi sia più forte dei vari Maradona, Pelé, Ronaldo, Van Basten, Cruijff...



è il solito discorso di paragonare calciatori (singole persone in uno sport di squadra) di epoche differenti: è difficile, le controprove sono impossibili e basarsi, ad esempio, sulle vittorie può essere fuorviante. A parte che Giggs e Scholes da quando sono allo Utd. hanno vinto credo i 2/3 dei campionati e nei rimanenti sono arrivati secondi o terzi, quindi se permetti hanno sempre giocato in uno squadrone, prendendo ad esempio i giocatori che hai citato posso dirti che: Maradona in Coppa Campioni non pervenuto, Pelè non ha mai giocato in Europa, Ronaldo vedi Maradona, Van Basten non brillò ai Mondiali, Crujff... Ajax e Olanda erano squadroni e NON ha fatto vincere chissà che al Barca durante la sua permanenza. Hanno senz'altro delle attenuanti per queste mancanze, ma proprio per questo se ne possono dare a Messi per le sue (finora) non brillanti prestazioni con l'Argentina.
E una domanda: ma non è che il Barca è uno squadrone non solo perchè ha Xavi e Iniesta, ma anche perchè c'è Messi?


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2013)

Ormai per dimostrare di essere un grande (cosa che Messi è senza dubbio), devi aver vinto o con la Nazionale o con un altro club. Altrimenti sei un incompiuto. Per me trattasi di nefandezza, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ormai per dimostrare di essere un grande (cosa che Messi è senza dubbio), devi aver vinto o con la Nazionale o con un altro club. Altrimenti sei un incompiuto. Per me trattasi di nefandezza, con tutto il rispetto.


Anche perché poi ci si lamenta dei calciatori mercenari che tradiscono la maglia... secondo questi ragionamenti, tra l'altro, Sheva è un fake visto che dopo il Milan non ha combinato niente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ormai per dimostrare di essere un grande (cosa che Messi è senza dubbio), devi aver vinto o con la Nazionale o con un altro club. Altrimenti sei un incompiuto. Per me trattasi di nefandezza, con tutto il rispetto.



per me no, visto che Messi è nato fortunato essendo Argentino, per essere considerato il migliore di tutti i tempi deve fare bene anche ai Mondiali visto che la Nazionale è tra le prime 5 sia nel 2010 che ora...e ovviamente confermarsi con il Barca per altri 2-3 anni vincendo un altra Champions e 2 Campionati...non dico che deve vincere il Mondiale, ma deve lasciare il segno...non può fare un altro Mondiale penoso
ora per me ne ha avanti solo una decina A 26 ANNI!


----------



## Stex (6 Novembre 2013)

a mio avviso cristiano è piu forte di messi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> a mio avviso cristiano è piu forte di messi.



BOOOOOOOOOOOOM! Cristiano Ronaldo è un campione "costruito", Messi ha talento di suo. Un pò come Nadal e Federer, Nadal è Ronaldo, Federer è Messi.


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> è il solito discorso di paragonare calciatori (singole persone in uno sport di squadra) di epoche differenti: è difficile, le controprove sono impossibili e basarsi, ad esempio, sulle vittorie può essere fuorviante. A parte che Giggs e Scholes da quando sono allo Utd. hanno vinto credo i 2/3 dei campionati e nei rimanenti sono arrivati secondi o terzi, quindi se permetti hanno sempre giocato in uno squadrone, prendendo ad esempio i giocatori che hai citato posso dirti che: Maradona in Coppa Campioni non pervenuto, Pelè non ha mai giocato in Europa, Ronaldo vedi Maradona, Van Basten non brillò ai Mondiali, Crujff... Ajax e Olanda erano squadroni e NON ha fatto vincere chissà che al Barca durante la sua permanenza. Hanno senz'altro delle attenuanti per queste mancanze, ma proprio per questo se ne possono dare a Messi per le sue (finora) non brillanti prestazioni con l'Argentina.
> E una domanda: ma non è che il Barca è uno squadrone non solo perchè ha Xavi e Iniesta, ma anche perchè c'è Messi?



Hai ragione che non è corretto confrontare ere calcistiche per diversità di gioco, di competizioni e di regole (limitazioni ai calciatori stranieri…), e per questo motivo non mi piace fare liste di migliori e peggiori, ma mi infervoro quando sento dire che Messi è il più grande di sempre (tipicamente da persone che non hanno mai visto i grandi del passato).

Giggs e Scholes hanno vinto rispettivamente 13 e 11 campionati e secondo me rientrano nella categoria dei grandi calciatori come i nostri Donadoni e Albertini; sono giocatori che hanno giocato a livelli altissimi per molti anni e che hanno vinto moltissimo in squadre complessivamente molto forti.

Nella diatriba su Messi si sta invece dibattendo sul più forte calciatore di tutti i tempi e secondo me Messi non è ancora al livello di quelli che ho citato, essendo ancora giovane ha tutto il tempo di superarli ma ad oggi secondo me gli manca ancora un po' di strada.

Per essere precisi Maradona non è pervenuto in Coppa Campioni perché giocando a Napoli ne ha potute giocare solo 2 in tutta la sua carriera, e la sua coppetta UEFA l’ha comunque vinta. Chi ha avuto la fortuna di vedere giocare sia l’uno che l’altro non credo abbia dubbi su chi sia il migliore.

Pelè ha vinto 3 mondiali e 2 intercontinentali segnando 88 gol in 103 partite internazionali, Messi 0 mondiali e 2 “mondiali per club” segnando 41 reti in 87 partite, non credo serva aggiungere altro.

Ronaldo all’Inter ha giocato solo una Champions ma la sua Uefetta se l’è vinta, al Real è caduto nella trappola dei Galacticos con i vari Figo, Zidane, Beckham, Raul… Internazionalmente però i suoi 2 mondiali e 2 Coppe America se le è vinte, ha segnato 63 gol in 99 partite, di cui 15 in 19 partite “mondiali” (Messi 1 gol su 8 partite). 

Van Basten almeno un Europeo l’ha vinto (e come…) mentre Messi non ha mai vinto nemmeno la coppa America. Van Basten ha giocato il mondiale solamente a Italia ’90 in condizioni pietose e l’Olanda è uscita contro la Germania poi vincitrice. Quell’Olanda comunque aveva fazioni etniche e generazionali che in Argentina non sanno nemmeno cosa siano.

Crujff ad un Barca per niente stratosferico ha fatto vincere una liga incredibile (1973/1974) e nell’unico mondiale giocato, il '74, aveva demolito Argentina e Brasile facendo assist e gol ed era stato fermato solamente in finale dalla Germania Ovest padrone di casa.

Il Barca di “Xavi e Iniesta” era uno squadrone anche quando era allenato da Rijkaard con Ronaldinho al posto di Messi. Nel biennio 2004-2005 e 2005-2006 hanno vinto 2 Liga, una Champions e 2 Supercoppe di Spagna. Ronaldinho si era portato a casa un pallone d'oro nel 2005 e aveva perso quello del 2006 dietro ai protagonisti del mondiale (Cannavaro, Buffon e Henry), regola non più valida per tutelare la Pulga Messi.


----------



## Snake (6 Novembre 2013)

vedo che le attenuanti e la teoria dei compagni fenomeni valgono per gli altri e non per Messi. Pelè il primo che mi viene in mente, ha vinto 3 mondiali (sostanzialmente 2 in realtà ma vabbè) con la nazionale per distacco più forte di tutti i tempi. A quell'altro si fanno le pulci perchè ha vinto solo con Xavi e Iniesta lol. Beata coerenza


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> vedo che le attenuanti e la teoria dei compagni fenomeni valgono per gli altri e non per Messi. Pelè il primo che mi viene in mente, ha vinto 3 mondiali (sostanzialmente 2 in realtà ma vabbè) con la nazionale per distacco più forte di tutti i tempi. A quell'altro si fanno le pulci perchè ha vinto solo con Xavi e Iniesta lol. Beata coerenza



Beh non è una questione di coerenza... A 18 anni Pelé ha vinto un mondiale segnando il gol decisivo ai quarti col Galles, una tripletta alla Francia in semifinale e una doppietta in finale con la Svezia. Nel '62 si è infortunato alla seconda partita ma nella prima partita face l'assist a Zagallo e segnò un secondo da cineteca. Nel '66 l'hanno massacrato di botte come nessuno mai quasi inducendolo al ritiro dalla competizione mondiale e nel '70 senza i vari Garrincha, Nílton Santos, Djalma Santos e Gilmar, fu lui a segnare 4 gol e a fare gli assist fondamentali per vincere la competizione.

Non ho fatto le pulci alla pulce... ho semplicemente sottolineato che nelle competizioni internazionali non è ancora pervenuto e prima di metterlo nell'olimpo dei grandi attendo una qualche consacrazione esterna al Barca. 

E ripeto, per chi ha visto giocare sia Maradona che Messi non c'è bisogno di dire niente.


----------



## Stex (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOM! Cristiano Ronaldo è un campione "costruito", Messi ha talento di suo. Un pò come Nadal e Federer, Nadal è Ronaldo, Federer è Messi.



no ciao


----------



## Snake (6 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh non è una questione di coerenza... A 18 anni Pelé ha vinto un mondiale segnando il gol decisivo ai quarti col Galles, una tripletta alla Francia in semifinale e una doppietta in finale con la Svezia. Nel '62 si è infortunato alla seconda partita ma nella prima partita face l'assist a Zagallo e segnò un secondo da cineteca. Nel '66 l'hanno massacrato di botte come nessuno mai quasi inducendolo al ritiro dalla competizione mondiale e nel '70 senza i vari Garrincha, Nílton Santos, Djalma Santos e Gilmar, fu lui a segnare 4 gol e a fare gli assist fondamentali per vincere la competizione.
> 
> Non ho fatto le pulci alla pulce... ho semplicemente sottolineato che nelle competizioni internazionali non è ancora pervenuto e prima di metterlo nell'olimpo dei grandi attendo una qualche consacrazione esterna al Barca.
> 
> E ripeto, per chi ha visto giocare sia Maradona che Messi non c'è bisogno di dire niente.



Hai deviato il discorso, non mi interessa di come e quanto sia stato determinante Pelè, perchè se la mettiamo così lo stesso vale per Messi soprattutto in champions, io parlavo dei compagni, contesti a Messi di aver reso solo con Xavi e Iniesta. L'altro con chi ha vinto 3 mondiali? Seriamente devo farti la lista? Ci stanno minimo 4 o 5 top 30 all time. Che poi Messi per consacrarsi definitivamente debba fare un gran mondiale (non necessariamente vincerlo, a calcio si gioca in 11) sono d'accordo ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Sesfips (6 Novembre 2013)

Finchè Messi non vince un mondiale da solo non sarà mai il più grande di sempre. In nazionale non ha ancora dimostrato nulla.
E poichè penso proprio che non lascierà mai il Barcellona, non avremo mai la prova del fatto che possa fare bene anche in un altro club.


----------



## Dexter (6 Novembre 2013)

Messi è sicuramente già adesso uno dei più grandi di sempre,ma per consacrarsi definitivamente come IL più grande deve combinare qualcosa fuori da Barcellona,o con la nazionale o con un altro club. Ronaldo è meno forte,ma se devo portare al Milan uno dei due mi prendo il portoghese,perchè son sicuro che mi rende anche al di fuori di Madrid. Messi boh,incognita.


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Messi è sicuramente già adesso uno dei più grandi di sempre,ma per consacrarsi definitivamente come IL più grande deve combinare qualcosa fuori da Barcellona,o con la nazionale o con un altro club. Ronaldo è meno forte,ma se devo portare al Milan uno dei due mi prendo il portoghese,perchè son sicuro che mi rende anche al di fuori di Madrid. Messi boh,incognita.



se messi non rende come al barca rimane comunque abbastanza facilmente tra i 3 piu forti al mondo... non e che diventa il nuovo morfeo.


----------



## rossovero (6 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh non è una questione di coerenza... A 18 anni Pelé ha vinto un mondiale segnando il gol decisivo ai quarti col Galles, una tripletta alla Francia in semifinale e una doppietta in finale con la Svezia. Nel '62 si è infortunato alla seconda partita ma nella prima partita face l'assist a Zagallo e segnò un secondo da cineteca. Nel '66 l'hanno massacrato di botte come nessuno mai quasi inducendolo al ritiro dalla competizione mondiale e nel '70 senza i vari Garrincha, Nílton Santos, Djalma Santos e Gilmar, fu lui a segnare 4 gol e a fare gli assist fondamentali per vincere la competizione.
> 
> Non ho fatto le pulci alla pulce... ho semplicemente sottolineato che nelle competizioni internazionali non è ancora pervenuto e prima di metterlo nell'olimpo dei grandi attendo una qualche consacrazione esterna al Barca.
> 
> E ripeto, per chi ha visto giocare sia Maradona che Messi non c'è bisogno di dire niente.



Sulla consacrazione esterna ti dò ragione, ma ti dico anche di aver sentito che chi ha visto giocare Di Stefano (altro grandissimo che in nazionale -ne ha girate 3, Argentina, Colombia e Spagna- non ha brillato) e Maradona non ha dubbi in favore del primo. Forse sono solo conflitti generazionali


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Hai deviato il discorso, non mi interessa di come e quanto sia stato determinante Pelè, perchè se la mettiamo così lo stesso vale per Messi soprattutto in champions, io parlavo dei compagni, contesti a Messi di aver reso solo con Xavi e Iniesta. L'altro con chi ha vinto 3 mondiali? Seriamente devo farti la lista? Ci stanno minimo 4 o 5 top 30 all time. Che poi Messi per consacrarsi definitivamente debba fare un gran mondiale (non necessariamente vincerlo, a calcio si gioca in 11) sono d'accordo ma questo è un altro discorso.



Mi sembra i capire che sulla consacrazione di Messi la pensiamo in maniera simile. 

Confrontandolo con Pelé la vedo un po' diversa:
1. Non ha giocato in Europa non perché avesse paura di giocare in un altro continente ma perché il governo brasiliano l'ha definito "tesoro nazionale" e gli ha impedito dii trasferirsi all'estero;
2. Altafini, il quarto giocatore più prolifico della serie A con 216 gol, nel '58 non ha praticamente giocato il mondiale perché il 18enne Pelé era più forte di lui. Dubito perciò che Pelé non avrebbe giocato bene in Europa;
3. Internazionalmente ha sicuramente dimostrato il suo valore nei mondiali che ho descritto e nelle 2 intercontinentali giocate contro il Benfica di Eusebio (2 gol all'andata e 3 al ritorno) e il Milan di Maldini, Trapattoni, Lodetti, Rivera e Altafini con 2 gol all'andata e 2 al ritorno;
4. I primi due mondiali gli aveva giocati con leggende come Garrincha, Nílton Santos, Djalma Santos e Gilmar mentre quelli del 1970 li ha vinti con altri fenomeni come Rivelino, Tostão, Jairzinho, Carlos Alberto ma guidando lui la squadra alla vittoria;

Messi è argentino, non liberiano, e nel 2006 aveva la stessa età di Pelé al primo mondiale ed una squadra che nelle prime giornate sembrava la più forte dalla competizione ma non mi pare abbia inciso granché ed anche nel 2010 non ha lasciato molti ricordi.

Per quanto Xavi, Iniesta... se questi prima e senza di lui hanno vinto tutto (CL, scudetti, europei, mondiali..) e lui senza di loro non ha mai vinto niente posso avere il dubbio che a spostare gli equilibri siano maggiormente gli spagnoli dell'argentino? 

Sarei felice di essere sconfessato da Messi ai mondiali dell'anno prossimo perché vedere il grande calcio e i grandi talenti mi entusiasma sempre.


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Sulla consacrazione esterna ti dò ragione, ma ti dico anche di aver sentito che chi ha visto giocare Di Stefano (altro grandissimo che in nazionale -ne ha girate 3, Argentina, Colombia e Spagna- non ha brillato) e Maradona non ha dubbi in favore del primo. Forse sono solo conflitti generazionali



Infatti Di Stefano, come Messi, non lo includo nei primi 5 della storia... solo un tifoso madrileno potrebbe pensarlo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Sulla consacrazione esterna ti dò ragione, ma ti dico anche di aver sentito che chi ha visto giocare Di Stefano (altro grandissimo che in nazionale -ne ha girate 3, Argentina, Colombia e Spagna- non ha brillato) e Maradona non ha dubbi in favore del primo. Forse sono solo conflitti generazionali



??? Di Stefano non ha mai fatto un Mondiale
cmq questo discorso del Mondiale ovviamente vale solo per chi è nato "fortunato" in una buona/grande Nazionale


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2013)

Io non voglio paragonare nessuno a nessuna era. Però quello che importante è quello che vinci. Messi e Ronaldo entrambi giocatori che hanno segnato tantissimi gol, ma a conti fatti: uno ha vinto solo 2 cl e l'altro solo una champions. Un pò poco ,contando la squadra intorno a loro ed il loro valore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Messi è argentino, non liberiano, e nel 2006 aveva la stessa età di Pelé al primo mondiale ed una squadra che nelle prime giornate sembrava la più forte dalla competizione ma non mi pare abbia inciso granché ed anche nel 2010 non ha lasciato molti ricordi.



concordo tutto quanto...sulla differenza (enorme fino adesso) tra Pelè e Messi ai Mondiali
cmq sono convinto che farà un grandissimo Mondiale Messi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> no ciao



guarda che Ronaldinho non ha detto niente di male...anzi per un campione costruito (Ronaldo) è molto più difficile arrivare a questi livelli...per un predestinato (come Messi) è più semplice...Ronaldo ha stupìdo tutti arrivando a questi livelli, mentre per Messi già a 15-16 anni dicevano che poteva entrare nella Storia


----------



## Stex (7 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> guarda che Ronaldinho non ha detto niente di male...anzi per un campione costruito (Ronaldo) è molto più difficile arrivare a questi livelli...per un predestinato (come Messi) è più semplice...Ronaldo ha stupìdo tutti arrivando a questi livelli, mentre per Messi già a 15-16 anni dicevano che poteva entrare nella Storia



dico solo che pure ronaldo se fatto il mazzo. a 18\19 era gia titolare in portogallo e poi al Mu... 
costruito o no io lo reputo piu completo di messi. opinione personale.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi sembra i capire che sulla consacrazione di Messi la pensiamo in maniera simile.
> 
> Confrontandolo con Pelé la vedo un po' diversa:
> 1. Non ha giocato in Europa non perché avesse paura di giocare in un altro continente ma perché il governo brasiliano l'ha definito "tesoro nazionale" e gli ha impedito dii trasferirsi all'estero;
> ...


Togli messi al Barcellona e perde 3/4 del suo potenziale offensivo, non scherziamo. Se tutti diventano fenomeni con xavi e iniesta, perché uno che in serie A sembrava Ronaldo (il Fenomeno) come Sanchez, al Barcellona fa fatica a consacrarsi? Ovviamente mi aspetto la scontata risposta "perché messi lo mette in ombra".

La verità è che messi è tecnicamente e fisicamente migliore sia di Maradona che di pelè, perché Entrambi giocavano un calcio con preparazione fisica rasente lo zero, calciatori con la pancetta, ritmi bassissimi. Pelè era un ottimo atleta, inserito in un contesto simile è normale spadroneggiasse. Pelè inserito nel contesto 2013 avrebbe sicuramente molti più grattacapi.
Io adoro Pelè calciatore, ma non puoi paragonarmi i suoi Brasile con le Argentina di messi.


----------



## Principe (7 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Togli messi al Barcellona e perde 3/4 del suo potenziale offensivo, non scherziamo. Se tutti diventano fenomeni con xavi e iniesta, perché uno che in serie A sembrava Ronaldo (il Fenomeno) come Sanchez, al Barcellona fa fatica a consacrarsi? Ovviamente mi aspetto la scontata risposta "perché messi lo mette in ombra".
> 
> La verità è che messi è tecnicamente e fisicamente migliore sia di Maradona che di pelè, perché Entrambi giocavano un calcio con preparazione fisica rasente lo zero, calciatori con la pancetta, ritmi bassissimi. Pelè era un ottimo atleta, inserito in un contesto simile è normale spadroneggiasse. Pelè inserito nel contesto 2013 avrebbe sicuramente molti più grattacapi.
> Io adoro Pelè calciatore, ma non puoi paragonarmi i suoi Brasile con le Argentina di messi.



Maradona peggiore di messi tecnicamente ? Ho molti dubbi


----------



## Livestrong (7 Novembre 2013)

Tecnicamente sì, caratterialmente gli sta diversi gradini sotto, il carisma che aveva Maradona è difficile da trovare in altri calciatori. Per quello rimarrà nell'immaginario collettivo come il migliore di sempre


----------



## Principe (7 Novembre 2013)

Esatto messi io l'ho visto anche scomparire dal campo , io tra Maradona e messi mi prendo sempre Maradona , emblematica Barcellona Inter 2010 dove mourinho lo ha imbrigliato sia all'andata che al ritorno e guarda caso con Lucio Samuel in versione impenetrabile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> dico solo che pure ronaldo se fatto il mazzo. a 18\19 era gia titolare in portogallo e poi al Mu...
> costruito o no io lo reputo piu completo di messi. opinione personale.



non hai capito...Ronaldo per me come dici te si è fatto di più il mazzo di Messi


----------



## O Animal (7 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Togli messi al Barcellona e perde 3/4 del suo potenziale offensivo, non scherziamo. Se tutti diventano fenomeni con xavi e iniesta, perché uno che in serie A sembrava Ronaldo (il Fenomeno) come Sanchez, al Barcellona fa fatica a consacrarsi? Ovviamente mi aspetto la scontata risposta "perché messi lo mette in ombra".
> 
> La verità è che messi è tecnicamente e fisicamente migliore sia di Maradona che di pelè, perché Entrambi giocavano un calcio con preparazione fisica rasente lo zero, calciatori con la pancetta, ritmi bassissimi. Pelè era un ottimo atleta, inserito in un contesto simile è normale spadroneggiasse. Pelè inserito nel contesto 2013 avrebbe sicuramente molti più grattacapi.
> Io adoro Pelè calciatore, ma non puoi paragonarmi i suoi Brasile con le Argentina di messi.



Sanchez all'Udinese nell'anno della sua consacrazione ha fatto gli stessi gol di Matri nel solo girone d'andata. Più in generale quando valuti un giocatore in una "piccola" devi anche pensare che gioca contro squadre tendenzialmente scarse e contro squadre forti ma totalmente sbilanciate in avanti. Altrimenti il Gilardino di Parma sarebbe dovuto diventare Van Basten.

Paragonare Messi a Maradona e Pelé è una follia. Alla sua età entrambi avevano già vinto il mondiale (Pelé 1958 da protagonista e Maradona 1986 da super protagonista) ma soprattutto contro 2 delle 3 squadre più forti della nostra storia sia Pelé (Milan '62 vs Cesare Maldini) che Maradona (Milan '89 vs Baresi e co.) hanno fatto quello che Messi non si è mai immaginato di fare contro i migliori difensori della nostra era (Nesta in primis). 

Vedendo giocare a San Siro sia Maradona che Messi semplicemente guardando i movimenti in campo, la capacità di guidare la squadra, la capacità di tenere occupata la difesa avversaria e il livello degli avversari, si capisce che sarebbe come confrontare il diavolo e l'acqua santa.

Il fisico dei calciatori moderni è molto più sviluppato di quelli del passato ma la fisicità del gioco è azzerata. Pelé e Maradona rischiavano la frattura di tibia e perone ogni santissima partita, quello che sono riusciti a fare è 100 volte più difficile di quello che fa quotidianamente Messi tutelato da arbitri e star system Catalano. Messi 2013 in un contesto 1960 o 1990 non toccherebbe nemmeno un pallone per paura della sua incolumità.

I mondiali sono forse la competizione più difficile perché le difese giocano un ruolo rilevante (Italia 4 mondiali, Olanda 0) e gli arbitri internazionali hanno metri di giudizio ben differenti. Messi, che ce lo ricordiamo per un gol nel 6 a 0 contro la Serbia Montenegro, non può ancora essere considerato un giocatore di livello "mondiale". Attendo con ansia la sua consacrazione. Personalmente mi piaceva molto di più a inizio carriera quando partiva da destra e grazie all'agilità e alla tecnica sembrava una macchina radiocomandata in mezzo al campo. Da quando l'hanno pompato con un fisico alla Seedorf, a parte i vari acciacchi fisici, pur avendo una grande velocità, tecnica e resistenza ha perso quella capacità di "volare" sopra a qualsiasi avversario.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2013)

Quando Messi farà quello che Maradona ha fatto con l'Argentina (1 mondiale vinto ed una finale persa) allora saranno paragonabili...ma per ora scelgo tutta la vita Maradona...Messi sarà grandissimo ma ad oggi Diego gli è infinatamente superiore...e penso che tutti gli argentini e molti altri che hanno visto entrambi giocare la pensino come me...

Maradona è il CALCIO, Messi è SOLO il Barcellona...


----------



## Doctore (7 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando Messi farà quello che Maradona ha fatto con l'Argentina (1 mondiale vinto ed una finale persa) allora saranno paragonabili...ma per ora scelgo tutta la vita Maradona...Messi sarà grandissimo ma ad oggi Diego gli è infinatamente superiore...e penso che tutti gli argentini e molti altri che hanno visto entrambi giocare la pensino come me...
> 
> Maradona è il CALCIO, Messi è SOLO il Barcellona...


si ma maradona aveva uno squadrone alle spalle.


----------



## El-bampa (7 Novembre 2013)

A chi dice che CR7> Messi gli chiedo cortesemente di andarsi a rivedere il terzo gol di ieri.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma maradona aveva uno squadrone alle spalle.




Scusa ma hai detto un'inesattezza....altro che squadroni...dietro Maradona aveva poco o nulla...

*Nell'86* 

esclusi *Passarella, Batista, Valdano *e Borghi  zero...tutti giocatori del campionato argentino che allora era pure più scarso di oggi, basta guardare i nomi e si nota subito che nessuno, tranne quelli che ho citato, vengono ricordati... 


1 Attaccante Sergio Almirón - Newell's Old Boys Argentina

2 Centrocampista *Sergio Batista* - Argentinos Juniors Argentina

3 Centrocampista Ricardo Bochini - Independiente 

4 Attaccante *Claudio Borghi* - Argentinos Juniors Argentina

5 Difensore José Luis Brown - Atlético Nacional Colombia

6 Difensore *Daniel Passarella * - Fiorentina Italia

7 Centrocampista Jorge Burruchaga - Nantes Francia

8 Difensore Néstor Clausen - Independiente Argentina

9 Difensore José Luis Cuciuffo - Vélez Sarsfield Argentina

10 Centrocampista Diego Maradona - SSC Napoli Italia

11 Attaccante *Jorge Valdano* - Real Madrid Spagna

12 Centrocampista Héctor Enrique - River Plate Argentina

13 Difensore Oscar Garré - Ferro Carril Oeste Argentina

14 Centrocampista Ricardo Giusti - Independiente Argentina

15 Portiere Luis Islas - Estudiantes Argentina

16 Centrocampista Julio Olarticoechea - Boca Juniors Argentina

17 Attaccante Pedro Pasculli - Lecce Italia

18 Portiere Nery Pumpido - River Plate Argentina

19 Difensore Oscar Ruggeri - River Plate Argentina

20 Centrocampista Carlos Tapia - Boca Juniors Argentina

21 Centrocampista Marcelo Trobbiani - Elche Spagna

22 Portiere Héctor Zelada - América Messico

All. Carlos Bilardo





Un po' migliore era la rosa del '90 con molti che giocavano anche in Europa e in Italia (che allora era il campionato migliore del mondo) nessuno però in squadre di vertice (bari, atalanta ecc..) e comunque nessuno di questi, tranne Balbo e Sensini, ha lasciato chissà quale ricordo...escluso Caniggia ma per altre cose....tiri di altro genere 


*1990*

1 Portiere Nery Pumpido - Real Betis Spagna

1 Portiere Ángel Comizzo - River Plate Argentina

2 Centrocampista *Sergio Batista* - River Plate Argentina

3 Attaccante *Abel Balbo * - Udinese Italia

4 Centrocampista José Basualdo - Stoccarda Germania

5 Difensore Edgardo Bauza - Veracruz Messico

6 Attaccante Gabriel Calderón - Paris Saint-Germain Francia

7 Centrocampista Jorge Burruchaga - Nantes Francia

8 Attaccante * Claudio Caniggia* - Atalanta Italia

9 Attaccante *Gustavo Dezotti* - Cremonese Italia

10 Centrocampista Diego Maradona - Napoli Italia

11 Difensore Néstor Fabbri - Racing Club Argentina

12 Portiere Sergio Goycochea - Millonarios Colombia

13 Difensore *Néstor Lorenzo* - Bari Italia

14 Centrocampista Ricardo Giusti - Independiente Argentina

15 Difensore Pedro Monzón - Independiente Argentina

16 Centrocampista Julio Olarticoechea - Racing Club Argentina

17 Difensore *Roberto Néstor Sensini* - Udinese Italia

18 Difensore José Serrizuela - River Plate Argentina

19 Difensore Oscar Ruggeri - Real Madrid Spagna

20 Difensore Juan Simón - Boca Juniors Argentina

21 Centrocampista *Pedro Troglio * - Lazio Italia

22 Portiere Fabián Cancelarich - Ferro Carril Oeste Argentina

All. Carlos Bilardo


Come si vede le rose dell'Argentina di Messi sono cento volte meglio altrocchè!


----------



## prebozzio (7 Novembre 2013)

Sembra paradossale, ma per certi versi Messi è un giocatore sottovalutato.


----------

